# Platform MTB Shoes



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I'm thinking of holding off of clipless for awhile, interested in upgrading shoes. Currently riding in an old pair of DC skate shoes on the stock Giant Pedals. I will be upgrading pedals to either better platforms or the clipless with good platforms for future options. Im lookin to spend $70 or less on a pair. I looked around some sites like Huck n Roll and they list a wide variety on shoes including Fox shoes for around $50. Are they all decent MTB shoes or should I hold out for a pair of TEVAS/5.10's. I prefer the skate shoe style because I used to skate and would be the easiest transition. Let me know.

Thanks :cornut:


----------



## TurnerRick (Jul 27, 2011)

Hold out for the 5-10's, they are sticky good and have a stiff sole, you won't regret it, I am on my second season of riding and racing with them and they are holding up great. October issue of MBA has a good article on flats and shoes...


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The Teva's are great too. I've never ridden 5.10's, I've read that the sole of the Tevas are not quite as sticky as the 5.10's, but the pattern of the Teva sole grips the pins nicely, it's stiff but comfortable, and they look good too. So 2 good choices, 5.10 or Teva Links.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Vans 'Gravel' bike shoes are good. I've been wearing them for a couple of months. They're stiff, the sole is sticky. I hae a lot of climbing & no foot issues so far. Got'em from HucknRoll for something like $89 so a bit cheaper than 5.10's but no idea how much the Teva's are going for.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I was checking out the clearance section at The Path bike shop in Tustin, CA a few months back and ran across a pair of Shimano DX. They're SPD compatible and I pair them with a set of CB Mallets. I take them out of XC rides and the shoes are super comfy!

I think I paid something like $60.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Misread this.


----------



## Strikes (Sep 21, 2011)

Just ordered me a pair of them dang ol' Gravel Vans


----------



## chemical_brother (Mar 22, 2007)

I switched from the stock Giant pedals to Wellgo MG-1s for $45 shipped on a bidding website and couldn't be happier with the grip and lighter weight.

For shoes, I got a great deal on Vans 106 and Half cabs. They probably wont last as long as a real mountain bike shoe, but I they get the job done and I only spent $45. The waffle sole and pins lock me to the pedals. No more shin bite!  (I do recommend shin guards, because it'll hurt if you do slip...


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got the Wellgo MG-1 pedals in Green on order like $38 bucks. Can't wait.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

These for pedals deity Decoy 2.5 Pedals combined with 5.10s or something similar , your guaranteed better performance and dont worry about any slipping ever . I run these pedals on both of my bikes and they are A++ ..


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I rode skate shoes for several years - Vans, Etnies, Converse (not chuck taylors) etc. I was up in Whistler a bit over a year ago, and 5.10 was doing a demo thing, wear a pair for a run. I laced em up, rode down, and bought a pair. 

I would wait for a deal, if you can. They are out there.


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

I found a pair of 5-ten freeriders for $65 w/ free shipping. Good deal worth jumping on? Do they run small-big?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Where did you find that price ? lol i need to order me some asap !! I heard they are true to size .


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

MountainGear.com; Outdoor gear and clothing for climbing, hiking, skiing, camping & backpacking. it is the brown/white ones.


----------



## chemical_brother (Mar 22, 2007)

After completing my first race with the Wellgo/Vans set-up, I would definitely recommend a sports-specific shoe, or at least one with leather uppers and not canvas. It was raining the whole time, so water and mud soaked right through the canvas uppers.


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

you might be interested in Adidas Samba's, usually on sale if you go to Kohls or on Zappos.com. pretty clean and classy, made of durable leather and have excellent grip on platforms without being really chunky. fold the long tongue over your laces like you would playing indoor soccer and you're golden


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

I ordered the 5-tens. $65 bucks was too good of a deal.


----------

